# The Caveman Grill!



## Rob Babcock (Jul 20, 2020)

When I got back from camping/backpacking trip to ID this was waiting for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's an infrared top broiler called the Caveman Grill. It has a pretty  small cooking area, only about 65 square inches, about enough for a  steak of almost any size or a couple of burgers. The real draw is that  it runs at 1,500 degrees F.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As a chef I'm used to cooking on steakhouse-type top broilers that can  reach nearly 1,800 F which gives results you can't really duplicate at  home. A conventional gas or charcoal grill is lucky to get up to 800  degrees F. To really get that crusty sear like a good steakhouse gives  you requires extremely high heat, higher than most grills can deliver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The  bottom doesn't really get hot but I set the CM up on a rolling rack  with a pair of brick pavers underneath just to be safe.  The brick also  gives me a place to set the screaming hot grill tray when it comes out.   I've only cooked on it twice but so far I'm over the moon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















It  takes a regular LP tank but I expect an adapter could be had to run it  off a green disposable bottle.  It's small enough to take car/truck  camping.  For $125 shipped it's an amazing deal!  And those of you in the Midwest can pop down to your local Menard's and get one in the store!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2020)

That thing is just amazing Rob, and you can be sure I'd have one if I had the room.


I've been doing a lot of Sous Vide cooking and I love my 12,500 BTU searing side burner on my gas grill. It's so dang fun cooking with fire flare-ups and I've nicknamed it Wilma (Flintstone). 



It's nice to see you again by the way.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm impressed.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 22, 2020)

I expected to see a bed of coals with the meat cooking directly on them.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 22, 2020)

Some action shots!










The finished product.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 22, 2020)

Rob Babcock said:


> Some action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice Rob! I'll have to take pictures next time I use my "Wilma" searing side burner.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 22, 2020)

I've had it set up now for maybe 4 days and have cooked on it 5 times.  Too soon to tell if it's well made and lasts but assuming it does I'd say it's one of the best culinary purchases I've ever made, up there with my chamber vacuum sealer and Sous Vide Supreme.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 24, 2020)

Damn-it.  I want a seared steak right now!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 24, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> Damn-it.  I want a seared steak right now!




I've had a ribeye out at room temp for an hour, so very soon I'll be searing another one!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> Damn-it.  I want a seared steak right now!


me too


Rob Babcock said:


> I've had a ribeye out at room temp for an hour, so very soon I'll be searing another one!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 25, 2020)

I made a nice Prime sirloin for lunch today.  Gotta say, loving the Caveman grill!  Occasionally the igniter doesn't want to light it but there's always a match or lighter.  Doing Keto this is a huge boon for me!  It's so handy being light it up and be cooking in a few minutes, then just needing a few minutes to cook a steak perfectly.  



I've done burgers but steak prices are starting to get reasonable again at Costco. Today I picked up some Prime cap/coulotte steaks for $8/lb and some nice NY strips for $8 or 9/lb.  It's handy to shop for the whole week and one steak = one meal just for me.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 25, 2020)

Yer just trying to spend my money aren't you?


----------



## BILLY_KIDD (Oct 30, 2021)

Watched some youtubes on the BEEFER grill and here's how they recommend cooking a steak:

BEEFER STEAK
1. Steak to room temperature
2. Preheat for 5 minutes
3. Beef the steak for 45-60 seconds on  both sides
4. Put the steak on top of the Caveman for 5-7 minutes to rest
5. Beef both sides once again for 15 seconds each side to get the crispy crust
6. Season with salt and pepper


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 30, 2021)

Hello BILLY KIDD,  Welcome to DC!  

Do you have or thinking about getting one of these gadgets?


----------



## BILLY_KIDD (Oct 30, 2021)

*My Cavemen*



dragnlaw said:


> Hello BILLY KIDD,  Welcome to DC!
> 
> Do you have or thinking about getting one of these gadgets?



I have 2 Caveman grills


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 31, 2021)

Whoa! Lucky you!

Think Madrid is a bit far for me but just in case, what time is supper?


----------



## cookieee (Oct 31, 2021)

I have mentioned this before, but here I go again.  If anyone wants a lot of grilling recipes and help   with their grilling problems or questions, here is a great site.      The members are very nice and friendly, and always eager to help. It's worth a look.  It's Weber and safe.   https://tvwbb.com/


----------

